# My Xbox wont go HD on my Philips tv



## FuzzyAdam (Aug 5, 2008)

When I plug the HDMI cable into my Xbox 360 and My Philips HD Ready Flat Tv (Not sure of the model) it goes HD but there is no sound and wont go widescreen. It doesnt have the Red Blue and Green Ports for HD only has the red white and yellow ones. I want my Xbox 360 on HD. can someone help?


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

The red and white are for audio the yellow is for video, and these are not High Def cords. There is a Xbox set that has all 6 and a HD switch on it. The biggest part of High Def is the wires, well and the screen but the wires.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x/xbox360componenthdcable/

^^^^^what you need^^^^^


----------

